# centers?



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

Damp, Esch, Booth, MBenga, Bradley, Podkolzine

6 center? 6 god [email protected] centers?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> Damp, Esch, Booth, MBenga, Bradley, Podkolzine
> 
> 6 center? 6 god [email protected] centers?


Damp gets most of the PT with Booth and Bradley doing the back depending on the situation. Eschmeyer gets stashed on IR and MBenga and Podkolzina get shipped to NBA Europe or whatewver the hell they call it. Im cool with that.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm fine with Benga and Pavel getting shipped over seas, but Everyone has been saying D.J. was going to make our roster. 


Where the hell have you been?

I haven't been on here for a while, but Everytime I look on here these boards are weak and there is no dragnsmke1


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

I think Pavel should stay in the USA and train with the team..In Europe he wouldn't have time..if not in a low level team.-


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> I'm fine with Benga and Pavel getting shipped over seas, but Everyone has been saying D.J. was going to make our roster.
> 
> 
> ...


Sup, been doing the same as you. Lokking everyonce in a while but the Mavs board has always been kinda weak on here. But I plan on being a bit more active.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> I think Pavel should stay in the USA and train with the team..In Europe he wouldn't have time..if not in a low level team.-


Hell get even less training here considering were a legite contender. Put him in Europe and make him the focus of a team over there for a year or two.


----------



## cybertx (Aug 23, 2004)

Guys a Nba player that has been signed can't be send to europe .

http://dallasbasketball.com/headline_C.asp?pr=

Rea this.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cybertx</b>!
> Guys a Nba player that has been signed can't be send to europe .
> 
> http://dallasbasketball.com/headline_C.asp?pr=
> ...


well should try to trade them for picks then, while thier stock is stil relativly high.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

You guys do realize you have too many players on your roster and that some of your players have to be cut. DJ Benga will most likely be cut so may Eschmyer.


----------



## gettym (Sep 4, 2004)

dickau will be cut... dj will IN NO WAY BE CUT.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gettym</b>!
> dickau will be cut... dj will IN NO WAY BE CUT.


Any reason why DJ will not be cut?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Cubans in love with DJ


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> 
> Any reason why DJ will not be cut?


There is absolutely no chance they would cut D.J. Benga. There are several guys who they would cut before even thinking about cutting MBenga.

There are 3 guys that they would cut before him without even giving it a second thought.

Tariq Abdul-Wahad
Evan Eschmeyer
Dan Dickau

Why would they ever cut a guy with so much potential?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no chance they would cut D.J. Benga. There are several guys who they would cut before even thinking about cutting MBenga.
> ...


Aren't those three guys under guaranteed contracts? And DJ Benga just isn't a good player. What exactly is he good at other than jumping high.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> 
> Aren't those three guys under guaranteed contracts? And DJ Benga just isn't a good player. What exactly is he good at other than jumping high.


He's got a cool name


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> What exactly is he good at other than jumping high.


Do you really need anything else to have a nice career as bench player in the league ?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> What exactly is he good at other than jumping high.


DJ is a good defensive presence who will block shots and is very athletic. Exactly the type of players Dallas needs, he doesnt need the ball to be effective. I would rather him get a block than 4 points a game because we got all the scores we need (and more)


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> DJ is a good defensive presence who will block shots and is very athletic. Exactly the type of players Dallas needs, he doesnt need the ball to be effective. I would rather him get a block than 4 points a game because we got all the scores we need (and more)


DJ doesn't have the skills to compete in the NBA.


----------



## gettym (Sep 4, 2004)

And Dickau and Esch do? They are ****ing terrible, at least DJ has potential and he did lead the summer league in Blocks. Cuban will buyout a couple of contracts, and we'll be fine.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gettym</b>!
> Cuban will buyout a couple of contracts, and we'll be fine.


Yeah, if you're lucky he will do that. I really think Mavericks fans are a little too high on Mbenga right now. I am a Mavericks fan myself and I do not see much in him.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you're lucky he will do that. I really think Mavericks fans are a little too high on Mbenga right now. I am a Mavericks fan myself and I do not see much in him.


Well, when exactly did you see him play at all? 

Nobody believes he is ready to step in and be a good player in the NBA today. However, he is 7 ft tall with a 7'6" wingspan. He has a chiseled upper body. He has 30+ inch vertical leap. He is a black belt in Judo. He has the kind of attitude you want in a big man (nasty, but not dirty). He is only 23 years old and was injured for a couple of years so he has not yet scratched the surface of how talented he could become.

So what's not to like? He needs some time to develop and the Mavs will give him that time.

And by the way Benga has a guaranteed contract as well.

Why would the Mavs keep Evan Eschmeyer over Benga? Clearly Eschmeyer is not going to be the future Center in Dallas. Maybe Benga won't either but that at least remains to be seen.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Hell get even less training here considering were a legite contender. Put him in Europe and make him the focus of a team over there for a year or two.


Unfortunately, that doesn't work. They don't develop players over there; they use old and experienced players instead. That's why in Varese he was backing up former NBA reserve Shawnelle Scott and saw only limited minutes. They simply didn't want him to make too many mistakes out there - this, ironically, is what the NBA seems to be for.

Concerning JD Mbenga: Does the name "Steven Hunter" ring a ball? There you go.


----------

